# Considering a move to Waterloo or Toronto area from Italy?



## jhuink (Oct 5, 2009)

My wife and I would be interested in hearing from anyone over the next several years who may be interested in moving to the Toronto or Waterloo area. Certainly not immediately but perhaps some time in 2010 or 2011.


----------



## ponchoape (Aug 24, 2009)

You need to be more specific, otherwise we can't be of much help.

What are qualities in a city that you enjoy? Why are you moving? What are your careers? Do you like a big city, or smaller city feel?

I would recommend reading the wikipedia entries as well as the citystats.ca profiles to give you some basic direction:

Toronto - Wikipedia
Toronto, Ontario - Detailed City Profile

Waterloo, Ontario - Wikipedia
Waterloo, Ontario - Detailed City Profile


----------

